# تعقيب على موضوع صناعة المنظفات / ضبط الجودة



## ahmadchem. (17 مايو 2007)

*تعقيب على موضوع: المنظفات الصناعية / (ضبط الجودة)*

الإخوة الكرام جميعا , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , في الحقيقة قد أكون متأخرا جدا في التعقيب على هذا الموضوع (*المنظفات الصناعية)* , إذإنه كما لاحظت قد بدأالطرح فيه قبل سنتين تقريبا , واستمر إلى الان , وهذا ما لم أره قط في أي من المنتديات التي شاركت فيها ورأيتها , وهذا إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على نجاح هذا الحوار نجاحا ممتازا جدا , وفائدته الكبيرة في تبادل الخبرات بين الإخوة, فجزى الله خيرا كل من وضع خبراته بأمانة وإخلاص ليفيد إخوانه مما حوته جعبته من الخبرة العملية في هذا المجال. 

وفي الحقيقة , لقد لاحظت أن معظم المشاركين هم من مصر الشقيقة .وذلك طبيعي, كون المنتدى مصري , وأنا في الحقيقة سوري الجنسية ومقيم حاليا في الأردن , وأحببت أن أشارككم في الاستفادة من الموضوع المطروح , وتقديم ما عندي حال معرفتي لأي مسألة مطلوب الإجابة عنها. 
والآن إخوتي إليكم ما أنا بصدد طرحه في هذه المشاركة وهي الاولى بالنسبة لي , ألا وهو موضوع *ضبط جودة المواد الخام والمواد المنتجة للمنظفات ضمن المواصفات القياسية *, وخصوصا المواد الأولية الاكثر ضرورة المعروفة والتي تدخل في مكونات معظم المنظفات ( كالسلفونك أسيد , والتكسابون , والكمبرلان , والكلور , واليوبرلان , والصودا, والفورمالين, والآيزوبروبانول ,....../وهذه الأسماء التجارية لها بطبيعة الحال ) وما إلى ذلك مما قد لا أستحضر الآن. 

ولا أكتمكم أن هذه الصناعة _ كما لاحظت بحكم عملي في بعض المصانع _ يسلك فيها مسلك بقية المصالح المعروفة التي يتعلمها غير المختص , كمكانيكا السيارات والتمديدات الكهربائية والتمديدات الصحية , وما إلى ذلك,مع الأسف , وقد عملت في أحد المصانع وكان المسؤول عن إضافة المواد وعملية الخلط عامل تعلم المصلحة سابقا , ومحاسب للشركة تعلمها أيضا مع الزمن , ولا وجود للمختص ولا لمختبر ضبط الجودة أصلا. 
وبناء عليه فإن المختص لا يجد له مكانا في مثل هذه المصانع , وإن عمل فيها فإنها لا تزوده بالخبرة في تخصصه . 
ولقد بحثت جاهدا عن كتب عربية وأجنبية وفي مواقع الكترونية متعددة , فلم أجد منها شيئا يعنى بتحاليل المنظفات وضبط جودته , والمواقع الأجنبية إما أن تجد فيها كتبا معروضة باهظة الثمن وغيرمتوفرة عندنا , وإما أن تجد طرقا للتحليل تعتمد على أجهزة لا طاقة للمصانع الصغيرة بأثمانها الباهظة التي قد تساوي رأسمال بعض المصانع أو ضعفها !!! , ولا وجود لطرق تحليل كلاسيكية أبدا ! . 
وعليه فإنني أهيب بالاخوة المختصين المشاركين في هذا المنتدى أن يفيدونا والإخوة جميعا بما يعرفون في هذا المجال من طرق لضبط الجودة , أو مواقع لم نقع عليها بعد , أو مراجع عربية أو أجنبية متوفرة في الأسواق العربية ومعقولة الأثمان , ومختصة بمجال تحاليل المنظفات الصناعية , وبهذا نكون قد تقدمنا بخطوات فعالة نحو رفع مستوى جودة منتجاتنا العربية حتى تصير أهلا للثقة في القطر العربي وحتى الأقطار الأجنبية , وهذا في الحقيقة حلم لا بد أن نسعى جميعا بتكاتف لتحقيقه , ولعلنا إن شاء الله أن نبدأ الخطوات الأولى لهذا من خلال منتدانا هذا وبتضافرالإخوان المشاركين جميعا لتحقيق هذا الهدف, ونكون جميعا شاكرين جهود وجود كل من يتكاتف معنا ويساعدنا , بعد إخلاص النية لله تعالى , واقبلوا مني جميعا فائق الاحترام . _(أحمد)_


----------



## الطباخ (2 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي بس هل لديك فكره عنتصنيع السلفونيك


----------



## فارس واقى (3 يوليو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل / أحمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أشاركك الراى فى ان الصناعة العربية يجب ان تقوم على اسس علمية مدروسة 
و ان نهتم اكثر بمراقبة الجودة و تاكيدها واتباع الخطوات الفنية السليمة فى الأنتاج
وارجوا ان يكون محور النقاش فى الفترة القادمة حول هذة النقاط


----------



## ahmadchem. (17 يوليو 2007)

الاخوة الكرام جميعا , بداية أعتذر جدا عن تأخري في الرد لانشغالي في الفترة الماضية , وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامكم , في الحقيقة أخ ( الطباخ) أنا لم أهتم بعد بموضوع تصنيع السلفونيك كمادة خام , لأن مثل هذا المشروع فوق مستواي حقيقة , ولكن هناك الكثير من المشاركات في المنتدى تشرح طرق تصنيعه , وما عليك الا أن تضع في خانة البحث في المنتدى كلمة ( سلفونيك ) لتجد الكثير عنها , وأعتذر لك مجددا. 
والأخ (فارس) أشكرك جدا لاهتمامك , وأرجو أن تساعدني في تقوية هذا الطرح في المنتدى , وأن تساهم في الادلاء بما عندك فيه , وشكرا لك مجددا .:63:


----------



## ملك صالح (9 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع ضبط الجودة يجب ان يأخذ مشاركات واختبارت عديدة
نرجوا افادتنا


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## chem12 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الفااضل.. تحية وسلام من قلبي
وبعــد
فكما أنك تعتذر عن تأخرك عن الرد عن هذا الموضوع.. فأنا أعتذر أشد الإعتذار - وإن كان اعتذاري غير مقبول - عن تأخري الزاائد عن الحد.. ولكني وللحقيقة ما فتأت أقرأ مشاركتك حتى أحسست أنك ضغطت بشدة على جرحي....
سيدي الفااضل
إن : ( ثقافة الجودة) ..هو مصطلح شاامل .. يعني بأبسط ما يعنيه : إتقان العمل والقدرة على الإبداع أو حتى التطوير فيه .. والقدرة على حل المشكلاات التي تواجهنا في هذا العمل. وهذا بلااا شك يتطلب أولاً التخصص في مجاال العمل..
ان تجربتي التي أعتقد أنها طويلة يا سيدي - وفي مجالات متعددة في تصنيع المنتجات الكيميائية.. ومنها صناعة المنظفات المتخصصة .. وكذا الاهتمام بوضع معايير لفحص الخامات بطرق بسييييطة للغاية يمكن انجازها أحيانا دونما استخدام أجهزة معقدة أو تقنيات متطورة - تلك التجربة علمتني كثيييرا الاعتمااااد على ما يعرف بطريقة التفكيير العلمي أو استخدام المنهج العلمي في التفكير وحل المشكلات... وهنا أتذّكر انني ذات مرة كنت اعمل في أحد المصانع التي تقوم بالطباعة على سطح الصفيح .... أو ما يعرف ب :tin plate sheets وهو عمل يخلط بين ثلاثة علووم... أولاً: علم الكيمياء( وهو ما يتعلق بتركيبات الأحبار والمذيبات وتجهيزات الأسطح قبل الطلاء وفحصها أثناء وبعد الطلاء وكذا فحص جودة الطباعة بمراحلها المتعدذّة ) ثانياً: علم الهندسة الميكانيكية (وما يتعلق بتجهيز الآلات الثقيلة خاصة ماكينات الطباعة متعددة الألوان والمراحل والرؤوس وناقلات الحركة وفرن التجفيف المغلق الطويل) ثالثاً: علم أو فن التصوير الفوتوغرافي وفصل الألوان (وما يتعلق بتحميض وإظهاار أفلام أو صور الطباعة .. حيث أن لكل لون على العبوة من الخارج فيلم - أو صورة - خاص بها ....... وكان من أشد ما يزعجني حقا هو عدم وجود متخصص في الكيمياء أو في الهندسة الكيميائية لمتابعة الانتاج بمرااحله .. بل إن صااحب المصنع كان يرى أنها رفااهية لاا داااعي لها على الإطلاق طاالما أن الأمور تسير كما يريد هو فقط .. بل كان من العجب العجاااب أن كثيرا من الفنيين الذين كانوا يعملون في المصنع هو برتبة (سمكري ساابق) نعم سمكري - وغير متعلم - .. وكان ياخذ راااتباً اضعااف المهندس الكيميائي ... مما دفعني إلى ترك المصنع دون الندم على ذلك مطلقاً
وعودة إلى ( ثقاافة الجودة),,,,,,,,, فإنني أقترح عليكم جميعا وبأقصى سرعة ممكنة ,,,,, البدء في التعرف على المواصفات القياسية للمنتجات ومساعدة بعضنا البعض في التعرف على ضبط جودة المنتجات وطرق فحص الخامات الأولية واختبارها - لأن العمل دونما وعي بضوابط ومواصفات الخامات يوقع الكثير منا حتى وإن كان متخصصاً في مصيدة النصب والغش التجاري للخامات.... وهو بحر لاااا نهاااية له -وكذا التعرف على طرق فحص المنتج النهااائي.
ولعلني هنا ... اود أن أذّكّر إخواني في هذا المنتدى الطيب بأننا أصبحنا جميعا نعيش في قرية صغيرة للغاااية... واعني أنه من السهولة بمكااان العثوور على المعلومااات اللازمة في أي اي مجاااال كااان - حتى وإن كلفنا المر وقتاً او جهداً - فإن مااا يُعرف ب: know how أو ب: سر الصنعة .... أصبح ليس له البريق الماااضي ... وخلاصة القول .. فإنني أقصد أن أحداً فينااا لااا يتخيل أنما أوتي كل العلم - وحاشا لله جل شأنه - فعلينا إذن أن نتعاااون في إعطاااء النصيحة الخاالصة والمعلومة الدقيقة الموثقة والتي يمكن الاعتماااد عليها مع الإشارة لمصدرها للأماااانة - فغننا نعيش بحق في عصر السماوات المفتووحة بلااا حدوود في أي مجااال .. وعلينا ان نحسن الظن بأنفسنا وأن نحسن استعمااال المعرفة وتباادلها لصاالح اوطاننا ... فإن من يتخيل أنما إن ضنّ أو بخل بعلمه فإنه حينئذٍ قد آتاااه من عبقريته وحسن تفكيره ... هي دعوة إذن ياا إخواااني لحسن التعاون.
وختاماً فإنني أعلم تمااماً أن من بينكم من هو اعلم مني ... وما أذكّي نفسي .... وأعتذر أشد اإعتذاار للإطاالة


----------



## chemist.msayed (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم لخوكم محمد من مصر بالنسبة عندنا ممكن بعد ما تعمل تركيبة ممكن تاخد عينة منها و تذهب بها الى مصلحة الكيمياء او هيئة الرقابة الصناعية و يتعمل لها تحليل شامل بمبالغ زهيدة و ربنا الموفق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الطرح ولضبط الجودة لاى منتج كان لابد من معرفة المواصفات القياسية لهذا المنتج والمواصفات القياسية عندنا فى مصر تباع لدى الهيئة العامة للمواصفات والجودة الكائنة بشارع تدريب المتدربين خلف شركة ممفيس للادوية بالسواح الاميرية وقد افرد احد الاخوة الكرام موضوعا عن المواصفات القياسية للمواد الاولية موجود هنا على صفحات المنتدى يمكنكم مراجعته


----------

